# Whispering Meadows Ranch



## mxwrangler (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, new to this site, just today. I have a TB rehab in Palos Verdes, CA and provide for about 30 horses. My wife and I rehab them after the track, retrain them and use them for 4H, lessons and trail riding and adopt them to good homes eventually. We will be moving to Redding, CA to buy a 156 acre ranch soon to do this on a larger scale and do breeding, lay-up and colt starting as well. Good to be here and meet nice folks. Check out my site: www.wmequine.com


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

